# Bus Feldberg/Sandplacken etc



## Sherwoodski (22. Mai 2019)

Servus,

nehmen unter der Woche die Busse von der Hohemark auch Räder mit? Der Radanhänger ist ja wohl nur am WE im Einsatz. Ginge nur um ein einzelnes Bike... Linien 51 oder 57 wären das wohl.

VG + Danke


----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2019)

Leider sind die Infos bezüglich Abfahrt Hohemark eher spärlich - ab andere Seite vom Feldberg sprich Oberreifenberg gibts wohl bessere Optionen.
Bin auch am Überlegen am Weekend mal von Hofheim aus per Öffz rauf zu kommen und dann nach Hause rollen ...
Im Bus 57 habe ich zB ab Königstein schon mitbekommen das es auch vom Busfahrer abhängt wer mit darf und nicht 

Ab Hohemark mit Rad im Busanhänger sicherlich wenn überhaupt nur am Weekend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

